# could this be the end of exploring broadford works



## jfrsteve (Jun 15, 2012)

just found this , kinda sad it used to be such a nice place to vist 

http://www.aberdeencity.gov.uk/CouncilNews/ci_cns/pr_broadford_works_150612.asp


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 15, 2012)

Could be, or could be the start of a challenge! 
CCTV is only as good as the person watching it!


----------



## krela (Jun 15, 2012)

Slightly unfortunate that on the homepage the forum software cuts off the title of this thread to: "Could this be the end of exploring..." - I wondered what I was going to find when I clicked through!


----------



## gushysfella (Jun 15, 2012)

CCTV puft... Wrap kitchen foil around your head they can't see you!


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 15, 2012)

krela said:


> Slightly unfortunate that on the homepage the forum software cuts off the title of this thread to: "Could this be the end of exploring..." - I wondered what I was going to find when I clicked through!



Lol...thought exactly the same


----------



## sennelager66 (Jun 16, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Could be, or could be the start of a challenge!
> CCTV is only as good as the person watching it!



Or as we know the standard of the equipment. CCTV is not the be all and end all that people think it is. IR is too grainy, digital naturally pixalates if the image is not zoomed in and defined. Those who wish to document a building for what it represented/represents for historical reasons should not be targeted. Anonymity might be the last bastion here. Target the mindless chavs who have nothing better to do. Perhaps it means writing to the council to explain the nature of the visit.


----------



## wolfism (Jun 16, 2012)

> Aberdeen City Council has confirmed it will install CCTV to monitor the former Broadford Works following deliberate fires in recent days. The camera, which will be linked to Grampian Police and monitored by the force, will capture images of anyone accessing the site who is unauthorised to do so.



It's a huge site with more than one access, so I doubt whether "the camera" will catch everyone…


----------



## Emerald Eve (Jun 16, 2012)

About time, maybe they'll get round to converting it next...


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 16, 2012)

krela said:


> Slightly unfortunate that on the homepage the forum software cuts off the title of this thread to: "Could this be the end of exploring..." - I wondered what I was going to find when I clicked through!



ha! me too! Phew...


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 16, 2012)

krela said:


> Slightly unfortunate that on the homepage the forum software cuts off the title of this thread to: "Could this be the end of exploring..." - I wondered what I was going to find when I clicked through!



Yup I was expecting some new legislation had been passed to stop us all


----------



## Kona King (Jun 16, 2012)

Alas, slightly too far away for me to venture to try my hand. Where theres a will theres a way.(oh wait, damn, wheres me car keys?)


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 16, 2012)

Grainy, crap images or no, the cop shop is just up the road, so wouldn't take long to get someone round if dodgy goings on are spotted.

Give it a couple of months, and folks will get bored with getting called out to chase the neds away. 

I must get back sometime. It's been a while.


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 17, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> Grainy, crap images or no, the cop shop is just up the road, so wouldn't take long to get someone round if dodgy goings on are spotted.
> 
> Give it a couple of months, and folks will get bored with getting called out to chase the neds away.
> 
> I must get back sometime. It's been a while.



seam to remember that happening before to visitors here 

Thing is the whole point is to get in and out without anyone knowing you have been that's always my aim that's with security systems, patrols outside and or with internal patrols. That only comes down to the building and if its worth it from memory there are a lot of curtain twitchers here so don't see the need for a cctv unit especially when Aberdeen council are so skint


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 19, 2012)

Might get a bit more difficult soon... http://local.stv.tv/aberdeen/news/1...d-be-billed-for-safety-works-by-city-council/


----------



## Headflux (Jun 19, 2012)

I just cannot comprehend why people start Arson attacks on places.. I know it's nothing new but it really pisses me off and it's ruining not only the buildings but the history and the urbex community as a whole.. Just what is the point?! :-/


----------



## kehumff (Jun 19, 2012)

We have 24 hour monitored CCTV , and its linked to the Police, but tbh its a waste of space, every single time we have an incident the camera`s prove useless, and the only time in 20 years the linked response was used was when an employee came into work and forgot to give his password , resulting in Manchester`s finest helecopter squad being dispatched, what a waste!


----------



## jfrsteve (Jun 19, 2012)

its a real shame, theres lot of nice pieces in there


----------



## Stussy (Jun 19, 2012)

The CCTV is now up on the main entrance, there are still ways in though, I think the CCTV will probably be used to monitor the incidents after they have happened


----------



## krela (Jun 19, 2012)

There is a bit too much information going on in this thread, it's not really the kind of information that's relevant here.


----------

